# Curing brine for Canadian bacon



## kenscharlach (Apr 27, 2021)

Hi all, accidentally doubled my brine mixture for the amount of pork loin I have. Am I right in thinking it’s still ok to brine for the five days as the liquid/curing salt/salt ratios are still the same as if I had made less? Thoughts?
Many thanks,
Ken


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 27, 2021)

Recipe??


----------



## mike243 (Apr 28, 2021)

That sounds correct to me, a dry brine would be to much nitrates , some of the folks who know this inside out will be a long soon, wasted a little bit of ingredients is the only thing I see wrong, could run back out and buy some more meat


----------



## JC in GB (Apr 28, 2021)

kenscharlach said:


> Hi all, accidentally doubled my brine mixture for the amount of pork loin I have. Am I right in thinking it’s still ok to brine for the five days as the liquid/curing salt/salt ratios are still the same as if I had made less? Thoughts?
> Many thanks,
> Ken



*If you are doing an equilibrium brine, the amount of water makes little difference as long as there is enough to cover the meat.

JC  *


----------



## kenscharlach (Apr 28, 2021)

mike243 said:


> That sounds correct to me, a dry brine would be to much nitrates , some of the folks who know this inside out will be a long soon, wasted a little bit of ingredients is the only thing I see wrong, could run back out and buy some more meat


Thanks Mike. Kinda what I thought too


----------



## 51Phantom (Apr 28, 2021)

As a Canadian I take offense to the term Canadian Bacon!!  It is called Peameal Bacon in Canada!  
Not really offended, but we do call it Peameal in Canada.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 28, 2021)

51Phantom said:


> As a Canadian I take offense to the term Canadian Bacon!!  It is called Peameal Bacon in Canada!
> Not really offended, but we do call it Peameal in Canada.










Well, we don't cover it in split peas..  and we smoke it....  

Update:::  from epicurious...   
    Peameal is not made with peas anymore. Like most aspects of life, ranging from food to plastic, peameal is being taken over by corn. We make our peameal with dried yellow peas crushed in the processor. The purpose of peas or cornmeal is to wick and dry, thus preventing spoilage. You will let the meat brine for a minimum of four full days, ninety-six hours, in the fridge. It is necessary to have a brine injector; they sell them nowadays for under ten bucks in big stores.


----------



## 51Phantom (Apr 28, 2021)

We use cornmeal now as well. Still call it Peameal.  I smoke mine as well. Yum


----------



## kenscharlach (Apr 28, 2021)

JC in GB said:


> *If you are doing an equilibrium brine, the amount of water makes little difference as long as there is enough to cover the meat.
> 
> JC  *


----------

